# East River Report - Thanksgiving Day (11/24/11)



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Went to East River on Thanksgiving from 9:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. Caught 3 bass with 1 being a keeper (13.5"), 1 redfish (16"), and a white trout. Had another redfish get off at the boat. The bass were caught on a Zoom trick worm in watermelon and junebug. The redfish and white trout were caught on a Strike King red eye shad in sexy shad color. Can I call this an East River slam or something?..lol.
Made it home by 2:00 p.m. for football and a Thanksgiving feast with the family. Pretty good day.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

ha ha. nice catch. some of us from work did invent a kind of brackish water slam, based on our catches from East River, and it consisted of a largemouth bass, speckled trout, redfish, and a flounder. All had to be of legal size.

good work on that red eyed shad. I've got a few but never thrown them.


----------

